# How do I get MORE algae? *gasp*



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a planted tank, about 7-10 plants, and a few otos and mollies. As you may assume, they tear ny signs of algae from my tank in seconds.

I need more. they've eaten themselves out of house and home.  
So i'm looking for ways to increase the algae growth. *gasp*


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO stay clean!!!!

Otto's also in joy slow walks in the park video games, and dinner at the salad bar! try carrots, green beans, and lettuce. those are some things mine enjoy to nibble on.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Although I don't think it's a good idea, here's what I'd do if I wanted more algae:

More light. Or, if that's not an option, you could overdose the micro nutrients (not by much, though, just a bit). Once the plants have used up the N,P,and K, there will be an excess of the micros that the algae will utilize. You could also bump up iron and get the same effect. 

I'm not sure how well that will work, but an imbalance in nutrients, light, and carbon will lead to algae growth.

Your better option would be to buy some spirulina tabs for them to eat.

-Dave

EDIT: OregonAqua has the best option by far. Blanched veggies are great for fish! Just boil them slightly (squash, cucumber, lettuce, carrott.....) and then put the slice in the tank. Make sure you remove uneaten bits before they rot.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

IME if you have an overabundance of ammonia and nitrates you can get some fun algae growth.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Be careful what you wish for...  Mollies will happily eat flakes, and you can feed ottos with algae wafers.


----------

